
Fudging Up A Racket - James_Duval
http://hashcollision.org/brainfudge/
======
James_Duval
The title's unclear because I'm not entirely confident in my understanding of
the naming rules here; so I stuck with the title I saw on the page.

If anyone wants to know what content's on the page before they click (and
scroll approximately a screen-height down), it's a practical look at some of
the abilities Racket has for coding languages using the impractical language
Brainf*ck as an example.

